# New 40k Race?



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever thought of any cool 40k races to add? Im talking a totally new races. As awesome as the races are I think some new ones would spice up 40k a little, and not to mention a little more variety when it comes to vs-ing opponents.

Cheers,

CHaosftw


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

one word, and i only say this because I am a little drunk and its late at night!

POKEMON!

M


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

magician847 said:


> one word, and i only say this because I am a little drunk and its late at night!
> 
> POKEMON!
> 
> M


HAHA... can you subtract rep lmao


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

magician847 said:


> one word, and i only say this because I am a little drunk and its late at night!
> 
> POKEMON!
> 
> M


woot, that would be awesome, comon, what other games can you splatter pickachu all over the wall with a las cannon. enough said


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I would say the keylekid from the HH series. 40k needs a reptilian race! 

Chaos, you can subtract rep. If you click the little rep button in the corner of a post, there are two checkboxes saying, "I approve" and "I disapprove".


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Loxatl would be cool. They are mercenaries.


----------



## NOON (Aug 22, 2008)

How bout a race totally made out of energy, like somthing from Star Trek? 
Cover has a new meaning when your enemy can walk through mountains.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a few ideas in mind.. 

-Completly 100% robotic army that has been created by the Emperor. Since the IG can't do much (lousy Annihilation...), why not create robots? Dreads and tanks and.... yeah

-Vampires! Everyone loves them! They could have psychic powers that can drain life and crap. They could possibly be a sect of Chaos Space Marines or something like that (sort of how the Deamonhunters and Witch Hunters are sort of like the Space Marines, but a bit different) 

That's all I got, not feeling creative right now (although I should, since I have a project due Monday... :scare


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

From what i've heard, GW might make a combined Inquisition codex which contains Ordo Malleus, Ordo Hereticus and Ordo Xenos, which in a way, makes you think you can field your own Ordo Xenos army


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

shas'o_mi'ros'kai said:


> From what i've heard, GW might make a combined Inquisition codex which contains Ordo Malleus, Ordo Hereticus and Ordo Xenos, which in a way, makes you think you can field your own Ordo Xenos army


Ordos Xenos are not a new army let alone a new race. They are just inducted Space Marines and such.

It's not a new race at all but I'm working on a fandex for elite human Auxilia the Tau would control. The idea is the Tau use some of their fancy technology to train and equip humans on Tau owned planets to be an elite military strike force to support Tau Hunter Cadres and other formations. The tech is about a step down from what Fire warriors get but most of it is still way beyond what the Imperium could handle such as Therm-optic camo and A.I. controlled helicopter gunships. It's heavily inspired by units from Ghost in the Shell but I'm thinking of changing the look of units a lot so as to not just copy the Ghost in the Shell style.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Initiate said:


> I would say the keylekid from the HH series. 40k needs a reptilian race!
> 
> Chaos, you can subtract rep. If you click the little rep button in the corner of a post, there are two checkboxes saying, "I approve" and "I disapprove".





Steel Nathan said:


> I have a few ideas in mind..
> 
> -Completly 100% robotic army that has been created by the Emperor. Since the IG can't do much (lousy Annihilation...), why not create robots? Dreads and tanks and.... yeah
> 
> ...





lord of rebirth said:


> Ordos Xenos are not a new army let alone a new race. They are just inducted Space Marines and such.
> 
> It's not a new race at all but I'm working on a fandex for elite human Auxilia the Tau would control. The idea is the Tau use some of their fancy technology to train and equip humans on Tau owned planets to be an elite military strike force to support Tau Hunter Cadres and other formations. The tech is about a step down from what Fire warriors get but most of it is still way beyond what the Imperium could handle such as Therm-optic camo and A.I. controlled helicopter gunships. It's heavily inspired by units from Ghost in the Shell but I'm thinking of changing the look of units a lot so as to not just copy the Ghost in the Shell style.



Man these ideas would be intense! Talk about adding Flavor to the game with a wider range of armies! I really think Steel's Vamp idea would be really cool! Making the units really cheap like a horde army but good at using psychic abilities (which cost a significant amount of points) then make them kind of weak like Orks, but make them Great in CC. Or something like that lol.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Vampire CSMs leading hordes of Plague Zombies!:grin:
Also see Col. Schaeffers and mine Dwarrow codex in the Homebrews sections; it's kickass!:so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've long thought that the Hrud, as an elder race created by the Old Ones, should have its own codex. There are a -ton- of references to them in the fluff, and are relatively violent species insofar as when the Imperium comes a knockin' to clear them out of a system, they put up a hell of a fight. They're not a warrior race like the Orks, as creations of the Old Ones go-- but neither are the Eldar, so that shouldn't preclude them from fighting in the 41st millenium. It'd be a good sort of compromise with people who want space Skaven, since they're sort of verminesque in both appearance and behavior, without being rat people.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for a bit of shameless self-promotion:
Senarian Legions

My fandex! It's due for an update here pretty soon; I've run a few games against my friends using Imperial Guard and some Space Marine models for LoS purposes. Lemme know what yall think!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, and about the pokemon thing, i am serious!

I am writing a warhammer40K pokedex! (OMFG WORDPLAY!)

lol

I have a list of stuff here, and I will be making it combine with the CCG (maybe)

M


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the total energy being one! maybe a race of mutated flesh and metal that contain the essence of the lesser chaos gods, or lesser c'tan and when reached they're ancient and forgotten goal of destroying all life in the galaxy they can release them selves and create new life so they can rule and torture the univers (and the new slave people) for all eternity! (i made that up on the spot yeah!)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Bah! New races to become the enemies of the Imperium? Never!!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I think there shouldbe chaos cultists and adeptus mechanicus.

I think that the ordos hereticus needs an antithesis army since the daemon hunters have the daemons. Why not make the chaos cultists? Extremely poorly equiped humans that have turned to chaos. some will be possessed or chaos warped. It would be the chaos answer to IG.

The adeptus mechanicus easily has enough lore to be it's own army. I want to see legions of servators. It could take a page from the tyranid's book as far as needing intelligent leaders to keep the others in line while having a more technological and less horde feel.

Haven't really thought about new xenos.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

cultists! - good idea! i will consider a model for them 

Adeptus mechanicus: somebody on here has made an army, and I plan on doing the same eventually 

M

Pokedex is on its way peeps!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

How about these?
Zombies. Slow and rotten maybe slaves to nurgle? they can be from any race.
Gods. Come on... there are enough gods through the fluff, chaos c'tan etc. make lesser gods of each one.
Ok this one isn't an army it's a unit for necrons, The other C'tan!!! come on there were other C'tan right? MAKE THEM PLAYABLE!!!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea. But I would much rather a whole new line of mini's not just rips off previously existing ones.

Chaosftw


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Which army are you talking about? 
DarknessWithin


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

What about a warrior tribe alien race kinda like Predators. Technological but brutal at the same time, without breaching copyright of course . Could even do an Alien one to match and have warhammer AVP


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Shaun_wi said:


> What about a warrior tribe alien race kinda like Predators. Technological but brutal at the same time, without breaching copyright of course . Could even do an Alien one to match and have warhammer AVP


 
Dark Eldar seem to fit the "Predator" idea to me. Not so much in form but in function.

Tryanids fill the "Alien" slot to a "T".

I would like to see the dwarfs, sorry Squats make a comeback.

Lizzardmen would be fun too.

Why not an "little gray man" type race. You know "Area 51" like. Big heads, no mouth, long apendages and gray. The're already a big hit with the "UFO" crowd...

Or, not so much a new race, but a complete codex for Chaos Guard. I mean, is it only the marines who turn bad and get there own rules? Sure you could use the IG dex as it is right now, but add some chaos flavors and seasonings to the mix and you might have a tasty new recipe for disaster! Now a possesed IG force could be nasty!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hrud*

If they add another race, it should be the Hrud, what could be nastier than Space Rats?


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

TBH most of the stereotypes have been filled out, so it looks like the future is expanding on armies that currently exist, eg codex books. I'd like a space wolves revamp because they're quite old now. Dark Eldar are also quite old, however if you know how to use them they are awesome! This is the essence of both the eldar forces, apply them how they should and you will win.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

There is a C'tan on Mars! The machine god/Dragon. He and his army could get their own unique codex.
Also I think a new race that ressembles Brettonians would be cool/ heavily armoured/never shoot always cc. think of a race so pure it puts the imperium to shame and sees them as being just as evil as any other race. I picture huge badass knights with swords in space


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have a race of that are pure spell casters. Wizards, mages, enchanters, necromancers, and the like. They would have damage spells, spells that enhance their army, lots of blast markers. They would create phantom armies. Lots of possibilities


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to see the old ones


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

snuggles said:


> "I picture huge badass knights with swords in space"


TBh space marines really fill the role of brets in space, they crusade, wear lots of armour and charge and stuff. They are similar in that empire are similar to IG.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Necronion squirrel said:


> I like the total energy being one! maybe a race of mutated flesh and metal that contain the essence of the lesser chaos gods, or lesser c'tan and when reached they're ancient and forgotten goal of destroying all life in the galaxy...QUOTE]
> 
> You totally just described the necrons. I see from your description that you are a necron player. ::big grin::


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I think if GW were to release a new race it would be reptile or rodent in nature. If only to ensure they can sculpt models that are so totally new and different that it'll be enough to grab attention. Players will also need a background of fluff to compliment this new army...

Best idea so far though... is the Chaos Imperial Guard... they could just call them and the codex... Renegade!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like the Vampires TBH I think they could be something great. But the Chaos IMP Guard are defiantly up there.

CHaosftw


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus

Z


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ztrain said:


> Adeptus Mechanicus
> 
> Z


I am planning on doing one of those also 

just... so you know...

M


----------



## capnwoodrow (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd kind of like to see something 'completely' different. Maybe an elemental-based race...Earth footsoldiers, Fire Artillery/CC, Wind units for jetbikes/assault units, water for deep strike/infiltrate...


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to see a semi-nomadic race with an army comprised of gliders , and a mix of light , medium cavalry troop, assault and HQ ...all mounted up on creatures, some of which are sentient ,warriors in their own right. The heavy support would also be mounted on heavy creatures that can move and fire.

No wheels or tracks. Only legs and wings. Unlike the nids this army would be a mix of organic and metal and you would spot standards and pennents.

On their home world the inhabitants flee their sun at certain times of the year to take shelter in pre prepared bunkers that they dug out of the land. 
This army exels at offensive actions. It is fast over rough terrain . The tactics are offensive , the grand strategy is defensive.
One tactic is to desrupt the enemy troops movement using a rapid setting form of amber sludge. This slows down troops and even tanks , oozing into everything and then turning in to the form of superglue. A slow enemy is forced to confront what would be the fastest moving army in 40,000.

There are no road networks and no rail. the crust of the planet is for ever shifting due to the cloe proximity of the sun and one moon that is a world in its on right..... roads and rail get destroyed inside one solar year. This is why they still cut around on legs. The gliders are good because there are super thermals .

The homeworld is close to their sun , closer than ours...we could not endure it. When a clan take sheltar from the sun they can still be attacked by orks and dark eldar raiders. An elite group of warriers armoured in suits that are very heat proofed, remain on the surface to fight any enemy forces. Their sun proofed armour gives them an advantage - (when saving throws are required - only a roll of one will fail against energy and heat based weapons , power weapons subtract - 1 from 'to wound rolls' against this armour).
They cant be blinded although other stun weapons may still stun.

Their enemies are captured and turned into slaved driven bombs , mines and other booby traps.
they are kept inside a host creature until required at which point they are programed and shat out the back of it into the combat zone :> 

Their glider troops are lethal, they can deep strike - shoot and escape in one turn - they may do this every other turn - or remain in play.
They drop braces of cluster bombs that superGlue targets , slowing them down. They also carry a gun that looks like a mini laser. It fires all barrels at the same time , the projectiles leave the gun , forming a cone of death. Once they have impacted on targets a warning light on the gun turns green. The user then presses a button on the forward stock of the gun and the projectiles are forced out of the bodies of the targets , causing further wounds until , attracted by their built in force manipulators they smash into each other , chain-react and explode.


the entire army ; mounts included use pain limiters , to counter their harsh world. This would be usefull in battle against off worlders. 

The race lives in one solar system only. They do not seek to expand. They are ruthless defenders with uncanny timing , very a good hit and run doctrine. Their system is protected by a series of self repairing necron defence batteries that thins out all but the most determined assasults. 
necrons are part of legend on the homeworld , stories to frighten younger pouch dwellers. The necrom guns only fire at entities entering the system. It will not fire upon anything commuting inside the system. Early in their spacefaring history the symbients left their system and located planets worth terra farming. They tried to return home with the news but were shot down upon re-entering their own system , by the necron guns.

I think there will be a marsupial cast , heavy set, meat eating and a faster moving , agile cast similer in certain areas to big cats also meat eaters. These two casts form one race . They make use of plant eating animals to carry their lighter troops into battles. The marsupials carry the elite troops.

The marsupial are the size of a terminator with 4 walking legs and two fighting arms. 
The BigCat type are the size of a kroot. 
They have worked as symbients since a galactic event turned their solar system into a random furnace . They began to assit each other in fleeing the raging fire storms, then later they would carry prey with them to help foodstocks later.

They avoid the use of flamer type weapons. 


Cat like trooper.
WS=4, BS=2, S=3, T=3(4), W=1, I=5, A=1, LD=8 (Cavalry troop types and elite foot plus HQ and fast attack)
save 5+

marsupial trooper 
WS=3, BS=4, S=5, T=3(4), W=2, I=4, A=2,LD=9 (elite cavalry and HQ)
save 4+

Native Charger 
WS=2 , BS = 0 S=4 , T=4 , W=2, I=4, A=1,LD=8 (Cavalry)
save 5+

macropede = transport and gun platforms
porpoid = carries bombs, booby traps created from captured enemies. 

The army contain a corps of xeno modders that convert xeno tech into usefull weaponary and specialist equipment. They are able to repair and moddify almost anything with little tooling , sometimes in the field under fire! (inspired by a mongolian guy who fixed charlie bormans bike in the middle of the tundra with little tools and no parts).

One anti squad mine they developed from the imperial laz rifle. It is called a guillotine snare. It is designed to chop the feet off enemy troops and cavalry (the ultimate insult is to be without ones feet!). THese mines are used against hated enemy such as orks. 

Main drive of this army and race is to be free. To be free, just and lucky in hunting. To be alive the following year and be able to keep walking with the clan to new sites.


Recent incursions by Tau have been fended off but there is a concern as to how the tau were able to get past the necron guns with far less damage then the orks and dark eldar!
The Tau wish to bring the race into their empire / empire is not an option for these nomads!!! there will be a big fight.






ok thats my lot :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

capnwoodrow said:


> I'd kind of like to see something 'completely' different. Maybe an elemental-based race...Earth footsoldiers, Fire Artillery/CC, Wind units for jetbikes/assault units, water for deep strike/infiltrate...


I really like this idea.. Its Very Different and makes sense!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> come on there were other C'tan right? MAKE THEM PLAYABLE!!!DarknessWithin


Yeah there were, but they ate each other.


----------



## Cowpie (Dec 5, 2008)

Squats.

/thread


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

capnwoodrow said:


> I'd kind of like to see something 'completely' different. Maybe an elemental-based race...Earth footsoldiers, Fire Artillery/CC, Wind units for jetbikes/assault units, water for deep strike/infiltrate...


It's been done. That is what Tau are. Earth, fire, wind and water castes.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to see an army of 40k Undead. Like, actually Undead instead of wannabe Undead like the Necrons. An army full of shambling zombies, disembodied spirits and a (mostly) living general to lead them. Think Vampire Counts in the 41st Millennium. What would be cooler than an Undead horde fighting say, Tyranids and then bringing back things like Carnifexes to do their bidding? Zombie-fex ftw!


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I'd like to see an army of 40k Undead. Like, actually Undead instead of wannabe Undead like the Necrons. An army full of shambling zombies, disembodied spirits and a (mostly) living general to lead them. Think Vampire Counts in the 41st Millennium. What would be cooler than an Undead horde fighting say, Tyranids and then bringing back things like Carnifexes to do their bidding? Zombie-fex ftw!


i'd havbe thought nurgle fitted that bill as in the plague bearers nurglings and plague marines not to mention mortarian who is effectively a giant Grim Reaper and i'm sure they have a datasheet for plague zombies 2


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Air Meister said:


> i'd havbe thought nurgle fitted that bill as in the plague bearers nurglings and plague marines not to mention mortarian who is effectively a giant Grim Reaper and i'm sure they have a datasheet for plague zombies 2


Sure, Nurgle certainly has some fitting units, especially the Plague Zombies. I just see my idea of 40k Undead as different, that's all.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Different as in, rather than chaos-spawned daemons, actual i-got-up-from-my-grave-and-stole-a-bolter army of darkness undead, rather than just icky nurgle 'technically' undead but still daemonish.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I'd like to see an army of 40k Undead. An army full of shambling zombies, disembodied spirits


I said that already (page 2). Good to see that other people like the zombie idea as well.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> i-got-up-from-my-grave-and-stole-a-bolter


Lmao Drake.

Zombies could work, maybe add Vamps to their army and it could be sweet.

Zombies are troops, Vamps could be fast attack Zombie-Vamps could be elite It could work. 

Chaosftw


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I actually think that the Necrons are very much like an undead army.

Lords/C'tan = Vampire Counts
Warriors = Skeletons
Flayed Ones = Zombies
Tomb Spider... erm... Tomb Spider?

etc., etc.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

No, We are talking about fleshy undead, not robots with green neon glowsticks attached. Actual zombies that run around the 40k universe yelling 'BRAINS!'


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Undead Guard... maybe even better than just renagade Guard. 

Commisars of the undead... Vampire Counts.
Regular guard rotted and nasty... zombie guard.
Ogryns returned from the dead... big nasty hairy trolls.
Sanctioned psykers... evil necromancers bringing the dead back.
Rusty, disfigured tanks and vehicles renewed by undead enginseers.
Oh, this could be good!


I kind of like this idea, if I do say so myself. Easy to do background stories and weapons lists.

I would only hope that a GW insider would take notice of this thread and run with it.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love a Undead 40k army if done well and added something new to them instead of just building on the WFB idea of undead.
In the 4ed rule book there is picture of a type of dog solider that is used a merc for some armies I would love it if they would expand on these smaller Xeno races.


----------



## dwarflord17404 (Jul 14, 2008)

*we need space dwarfs*

I have not been playing long enough to have seen or played against squats. bring back the space dwarfs.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

twould be cool if they could make an undead army like Vampire Counts


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> I have a few ideas in mind..
> 
> -Completly 100% robotic army that has been created by the Emperor. Since the IG can't do much (lousy Annihilation...), why not create robots? Dreads and tanks and.... yeah


Considering that the the Iron Men turned against mankind in a bygone age, I don't think they'll be received with open arms. Besides, the Necrons are almost completely robotic, if not entirely.

I would like a mercenary race, maybe some of those allies of the Tau. If not a new army, they could make some models for them in the Tau range. Kroot are too savage IMO.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

I think the kroot models are fine.

But anyway I think an undead sort of army would be good, but that is represented in necrons eg coming back from the dead. I really think necrons need a re-do though because they are just a boring army. Tau also need a redo since they are just terrible right now and even more so with new imperial guard. 

I'd really like an Adeptus Custodes book, or books with rules to represent the traitor legions before they went bad, which would be great for me since I have a pre heresy luna wolves army.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea that Katie (and apparently someone else) put forth, but the problem with that kind of army is that, like the VC, it would be very character-centric. This doesn't work out well in 40k because of all the ranged firepower.

In Fantasy, the idea behind the VC is that the entire army is basically a bodyguard for the Vampire General, and it works because of how (relatively) ineffective ranged combat is; for example, most shooting attacks are S3 single-shot with no AP potential.

If we took this very cool idea and extrapolated it into 40k, some Tau bastard could just point a railgun at the Vampire General and end the game on turn 1. The problem with extrapolation here is that unless you put in some seriously cheesy rules that kept your General safe until the majority of the army was dead, you're gonna have some problems.

Believe me when I say that nobody wants this to happen more than I do, but it just can't work the same way the VC does. Unless each zombie model was one half of a point, they probably couldn't get enough models on the board anyway.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the elderly would make a good race. power zimmerframes and thos flying chairs they have. plus walking sticks could be shotguns.... some sexy models too


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Unforgiven,

This requires work and effort.... GW gents may not want to step out of their box.

I say that with as little disrespect as possible, I assure you.

Chaosftw


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thinking about it more I would not like Undead as that would make W40k a bit to much like WFB in space for me. Well if we do get undead then we should go the whole way. Space Dwarfs, Space slaan, Space Skaven and Space Undead.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

The Otter army from a random episode of South Park I watched last night.

Their battle cry "We'll eat your intestines on our tummies!!"


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Unforgiven,
> 
> This requires work and effort.... GW gents may not want to step out of their box.
> 
> ...


 
That's why I used the word "HOPE." And we all know that hope is but a fart in a bathtub, not good for much but a smile.:biggrin:


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

How about a Dogs of War codex for 40k.... you know,

With Hrud/ Dog Soldiers/ Reptilian Aliens/ Human Auxilery/ Kroot/ Dwarfish Alines/ Ogryns/ Ratlings/mutants/ Psykers that raise dead bodies....

No need for much of a story, just a little side note on the side saying a bit of history. Making them playable, and also able to be added onto other armies.. well except tyranids, they can't use em. Or necrons.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I was brainstorming more about what has been said previously here regarding undead armies in 40k, and I had an idea about some kind of rule linking your important characters (most likely/effective as HQ, Elites, and Troop seargent types) by allowing them to destroy your weaker "zombie" models to replenish themselves. E.g., your seargent starts with 2 wounds, suffers one from a power weapon, kills a "zombie" in his squad and restores one wound to himself. This could be extended further into vampirism fluff by allowing them to recover wounds per unsaved wounds dealt to the enemy, and by allowing them to sacrifice wounds to bring new zombies back. Maybe instead of wounds it could be an auxiliary resource measured similarly to the way faith points work for SoB. "Life Energy" or something to that effect. 
Of course, GW would never do this, but I made up some fluff for fun-ness purposes. 
Supposing you had a race of spacefaring vampiric aliens/mutated humans/tainted psykers. They power their technology with life energy drained from their enemies and from the less fortunate of their race. 
On a side note, I just realized that my idea could be applied to dark eldar - "the thirst" and soul draining would be shown very easily with this system.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

A army representing , free humanity .... our real life , tanks are for the most part better then those that space marines and guard use.... . 
a bullet from a 1980's SLR would hit a gallon oil drum filled with water and blow it 3 foot into the air. This was a standard issue rifle , try doing that with a imperial laz rifle. Todays bullets hit a body , enter and then they tumble around bouncing of bones, smashing and tearing their way around the body.
There are now bullets with onboard brains that may turn corners!
50 years ago a country was nuked....twice.
All todays typical pro-rmy requires is armed space transport and an enemy to attack.imagine the progress/death over the next 300 years or so.
We need a gritty realistic human rival faction. The fight for anarchy or freedom , they hate the imperium and look down at it as a primitive entity.
A free human army equiped with high tech items, supported or led by Drones/A.I Robots.
(lets rob some concepts from iain m banks , culture and special circumstances). , and borrow from the pc game battle field 2142.

Failing this i would realy like to see the soul drinkers granted a codex book. 


World Eaters Codex..... pre heresy please.

i still like the Cat/Marsupial symbients idea i posted a few pages back. The day after i posted it , i re read it expecting it to feel limp compared to the night before when i wrote it. I still think its a good idea. I love the idea of a entire army mounted as cavalry. Its brand new , not been done. The closest exampe i can think off are those stupid jar jars in starwars episode one. This army would have ample teeth and claws instead of bunny ears though.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

i suppose a race thats all about bikes bombers and jet packs basically flying and fast attack cause the only flying things i know of are in apocalypse and Forge world


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the idea of this undead thing people have said, also this chaos IG sounds very cool too, it would be like bringing back LatD :grin:

Maybe like an army that follows gods like wolves, bears etc and has powerful shamans and weaker ones leading the troops into battle, troops that can have a mark of there god (bear or wolf or...)to give them special rules etc and have light armour and have tattos that have a Inv save on them and have some weird style of stone/wood machines or something like that.

I would like to see Eldar Exodites be re done with new models and all that, show a different side of the eldar to everyone


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

lol, a hybrid race. it would own all the races xD


----------



## capnwoodrow (Oct 10, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> It's been done. That is what Tau are. Earth, fire, wind and water castes.


Nah. Tau just use those to denote class. I'm talking about the difference between "This guy with a gun is a warrior of the Fire Caste," and "HOLY CRAP THAT GUY IS MADE OF FIRE!"


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not certian if this counts, but I modeled some cows after the 'Cow Level" in diablo for a friend to use a Chaos units...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This Thread is awesome! I never thought it would fly! I am going to try and make up a Vampire and Zombie Book of HQ's, Troops, Elite, Heavy, and Fast!

I was thinking...

A few Zombies and a few Vamps for HQ's
Elites will be Zombies with very large CC weapons on floating Tombstones (will need to think more)
Troops will be more less Zombies squads and Vamp Squads
Fast attack will be like Vampire Bats and maybe Bat Bombers (Larger Bats that drop large bags of Zombie parts into squads)
Heaves will be something like the Big guys in WoW with the 4 hands and just big oozing Zombies, Then maybe some kind of catapult that tosses Rats that have Explosives strapped to them.

Toss out some ideas common people!!!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## GlockwarrioR (Jan 20, 2009)

An army of plants, I was reading the last chancers omnibus, and the part where they are on false hope sounded cool, how the plants took over the minds of some of the IG and made them commit suicide or drained their life to reproduce and feed... Until blown up by a couple grenades, flamers and a bolt pistol - powersword combo.

Also thinking of Treants, or Ents for you LOTR fans. Giant trees to crush orks with? Why not just WHFB... IN SPACE, when you can have LOTR IN SPACE as WELL!


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

just another think that GW can milk off us
(sorry to ruin all your fun)


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to be different, and completely new: CHAOS Squats!!! Because really, what's better than a dwarf in space? A dwarf in space with a giant hat and elongated rifle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

What about an elemental army? Would be quite unusual but neat 
things like
Fire eementals-+1 Attacks and count as having flamers and 2 ccws
Water-+I and shooting attacks cause pinning (being knocked down by tidal waves)
Wind-+1 I and have fleet
Earth-+1 T


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

To go back a little:


Eleven said:


> I think there shouldbe chaos cultists and adeptus mechanicus.


I'm pretty certain that cultists will pop up when they make an Alpha Legion codex. If they ever do. Hopefully it will be made in such a way as to allow you to pretty much not have any marines in it if you want and have trisky stuff like the deceiver has, but seeing that this about new races I shall stop talking about marines.

Another thing is:


Steel Nathan said:


> -Vampires! Everyone loves them! They could have psychic powers that can drain life and crap. They could possibly be a sect of Chaos Space Marines or something like that (sort of how the Deamonhunters and Witch Hunters are sort of like the Space Marines, but a bit different)


When I was younger I used to frequent the Conclave (if that rings a bell to anyone) and on there a group of people created a race of vampires and in turn the Order Vampiris, a sub-order of the Ordo Malleus, popped up. In the spirit of things I went looking through my old files and found the first fluff text they created for them. They were damn cool. They were a form of daemon with their own Lesser God linked to Khorne and Tzeentch, I think. They existed mainly in the Eastern fringe as that seems to be the Imperiums weak spot and had whole planets dedicated to human farming.

They created a codex too but I can't seem to find it.

DISCLAIMER: Just to reitirate I did not make this and sadly I can't remember who did (I'd only know their pseudomyns anyway), so I cannot take credit for it.

Oh, I also just found a general background. It is pretty good. Hope it all makes for a good read


----------



## gblai6 (Feb 20, 2008)

Instead of a free human group with high tech, I'd go low tech ala Firefly and Serenity.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking a bit more on this topic, and came up with a pretty good idea. Someone suggested a classic "Grey Alien" army a few posts back, I would like to expand that theme into "Classic Sci-Fi". I'm talking War of the Worlds tripod walkers, robots that look like guys in giant silver suits, mutant slaves, death rays, and of course, flying saucers. They could include the option to take squads from other races as "Mind controlled" units. Whether the actual troops were alien greys or something else entirely doesn't really matter, but their technology should cater to this theme.

Granted, I think this is a bit too "Silly" for GW, but it would certainly be cool. :good:


----------

